# China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.

Trump relayed the intelligence report in a tweet as protesters paralyzed Hong Kong airport for a second day in defiance of the city's leaders.

Trump confirms China moving troops to Hong Kong border

It'll get worse....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.

If there is bloodshed, all Trump will do is "tsk tsk" and say how bad their government is, which may piss off Xi, making the trade war intensify.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> *Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.*


What exactly do you expect Pres.Trump to do?   ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> 
> If there is bloodshed, all Trump will do is "tsk tsk" and say how bad their government is, which may piss off Xi, making the trade war intensify.


Yeah...but Hillary is a cold-blooded killer that wants to get us into war after war.....so thank God for Trump.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2019)

I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > *Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.*
> ...


They want him to nuke China so they can bitch about that.......


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....


Not even Navy Seals want to mess with Chinese soldiers.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....
> ...



From that statement Angelo, it's patently obvious to even the most casual observer that you have never met a SEAL.  Out of the 1,000 that will apply for a spot in training, only 100 are accepted.  Out of the 100 that are accepted, only 30 to 40 will make it through BUDs training.  

And, SEALs aren't afraid of any kind of challenge.  Matter of fact, they welcome them.  Me?  I've had several SEAL friends over the 20 years I was in the Navy.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.
> 
> Trump relayed the intelligence report in a tweet as protesters paralyzed Hong Kong airport for a second day in defiance of the city's leaders.
> 
> ...


no need for another "trade war".  the island could be making money instead of losing money.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> 
> If there is bloodshed, all Trump will do is "tsk tsk" and say how bad their government is, which may piss off Xi, making the trade war intensify.


Supposedly, Trump offered Xi an "Obama blowjob". And Xi said, send Michelle this time


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2019)

Gen. Eisenhower once stated, "Don't get into a ground war in Asia".

We failed to heed those sage words twice and paid a heavy price fighting in two small asian counties, Korea and Vietnam.

China would be ten thousand times worse.  ...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Gen. Eisenhower once stated, "Don't get into a ground war in Asia".
> 
> We failed to heed those sage words twice and paid a heavy price fighting in two small asian counties, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> China would be ten thousand times worse.  ...


And they have a big brother named Russia to make sure.

*https://www.thedailybeast.com/us-military-could-lose-war-to-russia-or-china-report-to-congress-warns*


----------



## pknopp (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.



 Nor should he or can he.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> And they have a big brother named Russia to make sure


I'm not sure if Russia would get involved because they've had a love / hate relationship with China for decades, plus quite a few military action  border conflicts.   ...


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....
> ...


Are they Chinese special forces or a dance troupe from Julliard college taught by some gay guys?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.
> 
> Trump relayed the intelligence report in a tweet as protesters paralyzed Hong Kong airport for a second day in defiance of the city's leaders.
> 
> ...


Those people will be slaughtered. Time to ban ALL trade with mainland China. Fuck them. Main Street doesn’t need the bastards...only Wall Street does. Lower Manhattan doesn’t give a shit about the rest of the United States.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No, that’s MSNBC.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> 
> If there is bloodshed, all Trump will do is "tsk tsk" and say how bad their government is, which may piss off Xi, making the trade war intensify.


Does China do anything when we use military in Central America and Caribbean? Nope. Best thing that could happen is a social media movement like Arab Spring and the people rising up against Orwellian Communist Party “pig rule.”


----------



## Confounding (Aug 13, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> 
> If there is bloodshed, all Trump will do is "tsk tsk" and say how bad their government is, which may piss off Xi, making the trade war intensify.



Do you think this is worth military conflict with China?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.
> ...


No. Bad for PR.
China and Russia are competing to see who can
be the new good guys, now that we're no longer trusted.

I think the troops are their to send a message that
Beijing doesn't want another Tiananmen Square, but if there is, it will be done 
as quietly as possible.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.
> 
> Trump relayed the intelligence report in a tweet as protesters paralyzed Hong Kong airport for a second day in defiance of the city's leaders.
> 
> ...


This will be one of the best arguments in the States for 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > And they have a big brother named Russia to make sure
> ...



China would bitch slap Russia.


----------



## citygator (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Gen. Eisenhower once stated, "Don't get into a ground war in Asia".
> ...


Let me see. A report by the US Military says we will lose our edge if we don’t give them more money?  If we aren’t winning with these resources we deserve to speak Russian or Mandarin.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You better read-up on Tiananmen Square circa 1989.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Communist Party will do whatever it takes to stay in power.
The Tank Man | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 13, 2019)

citygator said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You are not including value for the dollar. Value for the dollar and the massive corruption we have in the military/industrial complex. Many civilians may die someday because of the tens of trillions of dollars unaccounted for and massive cost overruns for hardware.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Gen. Eisenhower once stated, "Don't get into a ground war in Asia".
> 
> We failed to heed those sage words twice and paid a heavy price fighting in two small asian counties, Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> China would be ten thousand times worse.  ...


But we could take em.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> ...


Arab Spring was squashed faster than Occupy Wall Street.
But China has many interests in Africa, Australia and SE Asia, as well as South America, all of which they are going to protect.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

citygator said:


> Let me see. A report by the US Military says we will lose our edge if we don’t give them more money?  If we aren’t winning with these resources we deserve to speak Russian or Mandarin.
> 
> View attachment 274289


You don't "win" by pushing the tiny planet of ours closer and closer to nuclear obliteration.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

citygator said:


> View attachment 274289


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 274289


Most powerful nations do not go easy into the night. When our time is up and when you take controland the decline expands big time, your test will begin. A totalitarian state with many people impoverished, and on the downswing is a recipe for war! With the costs of al of our conventional weapons and no ability to build new ones quickly, after the first wave skirmish with most of our hardware destroyed nukes will be used. Unless We use them before because we know that a conventional world war with a production intense enemy may not be winnable.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Most powerful nations do not go easy into the night. When our time is up and when you take controland the decline expands big time, your test will begin. A totalitarian state with many people impoverished, and on the downswing is a recipe for war! With the costs of al of our conventional weapons and no ability to build new ones quickly, after the first wave skirmish with most of our hardware destroyed nukes will be used. Unless We use them before because we know that a conventional world war with a production intense enemy may not be winnable.


Thank you for that assessment Mr Rumsfeld.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 13, 2019)

Damn you white people!


----------



## petro (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....


The British sure as hell didn't, otherwise they would never had agreed to give back Hong Kong on the turnover.
Did Britain abandon Hong Kong to the Chinese?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Most powerful nations do not go easy into the night. When our time is up and when you take controland the decline expands big time, your test will begin. A totalitarian state with many people impoverished, and on the downswing is a recipe for war! With the costs of al of our conventional weapons and no ability to build new ones quickly, after the first wave skirmish with most of our hardware destroyed nukes will be used. Unless We use them before because we know that a conventional world war with a production intense enemy may not be winnable.
> ...


You most likely will be in power. You will not understand the decline and will be shamed. Nukes are tempting. Since Nam we had two Bush presidencies with wars. Long drawn out ones. They would have been technically Dems in another life many decades ago. Back in the 1970's I would read material on what we went through and even Bush the first and globalism and the such. Its a true story. Our nation needs to be weakened and it is. But it is a dangerous game. The globalist push people to leadership positions but can lose control. Obama was far more to the left then they liked. He sped things up and really showed the power of our government over the people.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 13, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Xi already knows that Trump is a paper tiger and won't do anything about it.
> ...



When did you make the transition from harmless idiot-grams to vile and vulgar spurts?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Damn you white people!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> You most likely will be in power.


Now I know you're on drugs.
Can I have some ?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Does China do anything when we use military in Central America and Caribbean? Nope. Best thing that could happen is a social media movement like Arab Spring and the people rising up against Orwellian Communist Party “pig rule.



With all due respect Senior, they may have not interfered as of yet but they are sitting in the catbird seat if they want to... 

'Remember the Panama Canal'

Hutchison Whampoa - Wikipedia


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that any country will risk going to war with China over an internal political situation. .....
> ...





Funny


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 14, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON: US intelligence has confirmed that China is moving troops to the border with Hong Kong, US President Donald Trump said Tuesday, appealing for calm amid intensifying pro-democracy protests in the semi-autonomous financial hub.
> ...



Actually, the majority of the cheap goods that Main St. buys come from China.  If you stopped all trade with China, most of what Main St. buys won't be there anymore.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 14, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Good. Then they could manufacture them here and people on Main Street could have a good paying job.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 14, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yep, that would be one solution.  Only problem is, where are you going to find the investors who are going to buy and retool the factories to start production?  Most investors want to see a quick return on their money, and to start, or restart a factory, they would have to wait several years to see a profit.  

We might have the people to do the jobs, but we don't have the factories and places to manufacture those goods.   Incidentally, did you know that all the Apple jobs here in the states are for sales?  None of their products are made here in America.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 14, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Should be if the want to sell that shit here. They will get investors when we shut down all commerce with Mexico (don’t need em) and China (don’t need em). How did we survive all those decades with shit on our shelves being made in China or Mexico? We did well without them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 14, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



How did we survive for decades without them?  Yes, we made stuff here.  But, when Nixon opened relations with China, we started to trade with them, and because they had cheaper labor than we do, many companies moved their manufacturing over there.  There is no way in hell that you are going to get investors to rebuild and retool factories here in America, it's just too expensive, and I doubt that anyone is really patriotic enough to invest millions of dollars, knowing they won't see any return for several years.

It's easy to say stop trading with China.  Actually doing it is what is the impossible thing.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 14, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Most powerful nations do not go easy into the night. When our time is up and when you take controland the decline expands big time, your test will begin. A totalitarian state with many people impoverished, and on the downswing is a recipe for war! With the costs of al of our conventional weapons and no ability to build new ones quickly, after the first wave skirmish with most of our hardware destroyed nukes will be used. Unless We use them before because we know that a conventional world war with a production intense enemy may not be winnable.


Trump is not the pansy that Obama was.  Trump will stand up to Xi.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 15, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > And they have a big brother named Russia to make sure
> ...




"But for all the fanfare surrounding the fund, Chinese investment in the region is helping to fuel tension, raising fears of China’s growing presence in the Russian Far East. A side effect of Beijing’s investment – an influx of Chinese migrants – is often perceived by locals as an expression of China’s de facto territorial expansion."
China in the Russian Far East: a geopolitical time bomb?


Two expansionist nations....what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MindWars (Aug 15, 2019)

*Tens of thousands of China’s People’s Armed Police (PAP) troops are massing inside a sports center just a few kilometers away from Hong Kong.*

Tens of Thousands of Chinese Troops Mass Inside Sports Stadium Near Hong Kong Border
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Wake up the globe and fight back that's what FREEDOM and RIGHTS do not communism. Anita begs to be slaves and they haven't a clue what lies they've been  told/taught.


----------

